

How You Nest Modules Matters in Ruby - lreeves
http://techblog.thescore.com/how-you-nest-modules-matters-in-ruby/

======
roelbondoc
I've always encountered issues with my namespaces. It's very minor and easily
corrected, but annoying nonetheless.

Great article that actually simplifies and explains the things I've
experienced myself!

